# taxes in greece



## ivanz (Jul 7, 2013)

My wife and I are moving to greece, she is a greek citizen and I have a resident permit in here familys name. I was wondering, as I will be living on rental income from home (in the US) i know I have to pay taxes there but any taxes in greece? If so how much?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

If you are declared as a resident of Greece (ie spend more than 183 days in any tax year there), you will pay taxes on your WORLDLY INCOME. That means of course you will be taxed on what you earn in USA as well!
I am uncertain if USA has a double taxation treaty with Greece that would allow you to reclain taxes paid from USA.
The current tax system here changes continually, a current good guide can be found at:-

Greece, Income Taxes and Tax Laws 2013 for both Greek and non Greek citizens | AeginaTax


----------



## ivanz (Jul 7, 2013)

thank you The Grocer, I'll look into the link thanks again.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

tax from rentals in greece is 11% till 12.000 euros and 30% above it!!!
with uk that we have sign to avoid double taxation the example is like this...

if you have pay 10.000 tax in uk and you have to pay 15.000 tax in greece you are doing 15.000-10.000=5.000

but i dont know for usa...

but you should know that greek state cant find if you are living here more or less than 183 days.


----------

